# Cloudchaser jacket?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone used it, any pros/cons?
I'm thinking of getting it since its on sale, but I'm concerned that the material might snag in branches when I let Uno off leash.

*this particular dog seems to have a slender frame, so it looks a bit loose, but since Uno has a wider chest, according to the sizing it should fit ok


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Our dogs probably wouldn't like to wear it since it has "sleeves" that would annoy them. 

Its hard to tell the quality of fabric over the internet, that is why I would never buy something like that. Even with reviews it can be misleading, considering everyone has a different idea about fabric quality and stitching quality. Unless you know fabrics and know sewing, its hard to get an idea what is done right and what is done wrong.

When I got Bailey, I was looking for a coat for her and at the time I couldn't find anything that fit a Dane that was reasonable in price. So I just ended up making my own for her. The fleece is fairly water resistant when playing in the snow, I don't think I would go out in the rain or strong wind so the waterproof shells seem a bit unnecessary for her. Not to mention just having the waterproof/wind breaking material not covering most of the body is kinda defeting the purpose of it in the first place...water can still get underneath thru the neck, etc.

If I were you I would look into getting a fleece coat, since most fleeces are very similar and you can have a good idea what the material is like...unless you need the waterproof liner.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well, since its made by Ruffwear, they make very high quality stuff, I dont doubt that aspect, but I think I'll go to a store to check out how it looks in person and then buy it online.
I do have a fleece, one layer coat for him thats pretty good, but its not waterproof and when I go hiking in the mountains, especially now I would like him to wear something thats waterproof and insulated. 

Thanks for the input 

You should check out the columbia coats, not sure what your dogs girth size is though, but it fits up to 42"
Columbia Sportswear Alpine Adventure Dog Coat - Waterproof Soft Shell - Save 57%


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

What a cool jacket, Uno! I'm am referring to the Columbia one.

If you are concerned about sleeves, there are tons of "horse-style" dog jackets out there made by the same companies that make the horse blankets.

Example:










horsefroogle.com


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't have any experience buying dog clothes online...I make my own dog coats...similar to the pictures above, and probably for a fraction of the cost of one from Columbia :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

How do you get that coat with the sleeves on a big dog? I have little sweaters that I put on Chelsy but since she's a Lhasa Apso, she had almost no legs to bend and stick into the sleeves. I can't imagine trying to make a big dog bend his legs and stick them thru those sleeves! Luckily Rocky comes equiped with his own 'coat'. But my son and his girlfriend just adopted a boxer mix from a rescue and he's gonna need some kind of a coat this winter. I would think the belted style would be a lot easier to put on a big dog.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> I don't have any experience buying dog clothes online...I make my own dog coats...similar to the pictures above, and probably for a fraction of the cost of one from Columbia :biggrin:


That is so great!:smile: I went to buy a pattern (gee not much of a sewer) but anyway I did go to buy a pattern to make a coat & well patterns and I do not mix well haha! I sort of just looked and went ok this is foreign! I also was like what the heck material! Thinking of course something warm and waterproof! So Your doing great with making the coats! Kudos to you!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess it depends on the dog, Uno just stands still when I put stuff on him (hes pretty good about being tolerant), but if you saw the pics I posted recently of him in the blue columbia vest, basically it unzips on the side so I put each leg seperately into the openings, then flip the vest over his back and zip it up, pretty easy.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Chowder- The horse style blanket is also pretty nice, inexpensive but slightly bulky, my sister got it for Uno as x-mas gift, but I have yet to use it, but the material is very good quality, rip stop, insulated and reflective, I'll have to see how Uno does in it outside









I like this one because it has that chest strap that goes between the front legs and covers the belly. You should check it out.(its also the same one as pictured on the left on boxer)
http://www.statelinetack.com/item/weatherbeeta-landa-deluxe-dog-blanket-nvy-slv/SLT900652/


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's kind of the style I would have to get my son's new dog. They adopted a 3 1/2 year old boxer mix from a rescue group. This dog was outside his whole life and wasn't socialized with other dogs a lot so he doesn't really 'play' with Rocky. Mostly he just runs all over my backyard peeing everywhere while Rocky runs after him, peeing in the same places and wondering why they are doing that and when they are actually going to play! So the coat has to be loose in the back end with plenty of room for leg lifting! He's a real sweet dog though, and has adapted really well to living in an apartment and sleeping on their sofa and being cuddled a lot.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thats nice of them to adopt, I think size 24" would fit him since Uno is about the same built as boxer, I think they'd like the coat, its very warm and has decent leg opening which can also be adjusted since the strap can be moved up and down the velcro strips on the sides.


----------

